
MIT launches tech TV (youtube for techies) - knewjax
http://techtv.mit.edu/
======
britman
Kinda interesting I supposed due to it being MIT, but Google Video/You tube
has had developer focused videos on there for a while so not really sure what
the USP is.

------
staunch
Hmm.. Why wouldn't G4 Media sue them for trademark violation?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TechTV>

~~~
omouse
That would only serve to give the MIT site more publicity. Let's hope they do
sue or make a fuss about it :D

